# Butts Bass Busters Open Tournament Feb 27th



## waw3692 (Jan 20, 2010)

Butts Bass Busters Open Tournament on Lake Jackson February 27th. 
$60.00 per boat, includes $10.00 big fish.
80% payback, payout 1 in 5 places. Safe light till 3:00 pm.
Launch at Berry's Marina. Register and pay at the ramp, this will also be the take off order. Pass the word.
Contact# 770-823-5912 Andy
Contact# 678-982-9828 Barry
Call after 4:00pm


----------



## jimdog (Jan 28, 2010)

*who*

Who is going to fish this one?


----------



## Perkins (Jan 28, 2010)

jimdog said:


> Who is going to fish this one?



We hope to! sounds like a good time! cant wait to see some of them ole boys a lot of respect and great fisherman in that club for sure!


----------



## chad smith (Jan 31, 2010)

is there a contact #.is it a team tourny.ill be there


----------



## waw3692 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, this is a Team Tourney put on by our Local Club. The rules are the same as most tournaments go. The Astro tables say it will be one of the best days of the year. pm me for contact#.


----------



## bradsears (Feb 5, 2010)

waw3692 said:


> Yes, this is a Team Tourney put on by our Local Club. The rules are the same as most tournaments go. The Astro tables say it will be one of the best days of the year. pm me for contact#.



This should be a great time as the water warms up.


----------



## waw3692 (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is a link to the Flyer and info on Tourney

http://www.eteamz.com/buttsbassbusters/news/index.cfm?cat=633573


----------



## bradsears (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like the weather may cooperate.  Should be a great day to fish.


----------



## waw3692 (Feb 16, 2010)

I sure hope so. This will be the cure for some anglers that are experiencing "cabin fever".


----------



## waw3692 (Feb 21, 2010)

It took over 18lbs to win on Jackson this weekend. Looks like the bite is on. Hope to see everybody Saturday.


----------



## fishdoc (Feb 22, 2010)

These are a great group of guys that know how to run a tourny. Come on out and join them.


----------



## waw3692 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Mike, want to be the MC? Just kidding, hope to see you there.
http://www.eteamz.com/buttsbassbusters/news/index.cfm?cat=633573


----------



## Perkins (Feb 23, 2010)

How many boats do you have signed up or are you just gonna sign em up at the ramp?? not sure if we can make it.. hope we can though .


----------



## steve lee (Feb 23, 2010)

*wedding*

Yea i don't know what were gonna do,i got a wedding to go to


----------



## Perkins (Feb 23, 2010)

steve lee said:


> Yea i don't know what were gonna do,i got a wedding to go to



Is it yours???... ok never mind get your priority's right


----------



## steve lee (Feb 23, 2010)

*wedding*

What better way to spend an afternoonwho really want's to fish anyway?


----------



## waw3692 (Feb 23, 2010)

Registering at the ramp. Looks like me and Barry will have our hands full.


----------



## fishdoc (Feb 26, 2010)

Dont forget to come on out and support the open tourny. Going to be some nice weather..


----------



## BowShooter (Feb 26, 2010)

ill be there


----------



## waw3692 (Feb 27, 2010)

We would like to thank all who participated in our Tournament. Here are the results for today. For full results go to http://www.eteamz.com/buttsbassbusters/news/index.cfm?cat=633573
      Big Fish – Benny Lanning / David Foster  5.35lbs
1.	Brad Sears / Ron Sutton                           19.75lbs
2.	Steve Keeble / Jeff Norris                         14.31lbs
3.	Chad Smith / James Jarrett                     13.66 lbs
4.	Aaron Batson / Carl Batson                      12.12lbs


----------



## jimdog (Feb 28, 2010)

*Nice*

Congrats to Brad and Ron! 19.75 and someone else had the 5.35 big fish.


----------



## fburris (Feb 28, 2010)

What the heck are the fish being caught on?


----------



## waw3692 (Feb 28, 2010)

Crankbaits around 5-7 ft. Saturday they were holding tight to wood.


----------

